# Spielen unter Linux > Spielen Allgemein >  Mandrake 9.0 installation wert ?

## buhman

wollt ma fragen ob sich die installation von mdk 9.0 lohnt, so mehr zum zoggen, wollte das  nähmlich ma probieren, weil suse 8.0 kagt bei mir voll ab und für slackware bin ich zu dumm

----------


## itsme

Ich habe Mandrake vor ein paar Tagen installiert und es läuft bis jetzt völlig problemlos. Ob es sich für dich lohnt musst du wohl selbst rausfinden!  :Smilie:

----------


## feuerwand

ich habe es jetzt auch seit 2 tagen drauf. die installation ist genauso wie die 8.x; einfach und etwas gewoehnungsbeduerftig (empfand ich zumindest). dsl und die server-dienste liefen auf anhib. routing war mit 2 klicks erledigt und die firewall war auch nicht viel schwerer (auch wenn ich ein paar optionen vermisse...). nach einigen kleineren zicken laeuft das system schnell und stabil. allerdings ist mir zu wenig software dabei und bis es alle rpms fuer mdk 9.0 gibt, wird es wohl noch einei weile dauern. 
ich denke mal, dass MDK - wie redhat mit version 8.0 - auf den desktop zielt;  das  ist ihnen auch gelungen.

----------


## Nikkita

Wie installier ich bei Mandrake 9.0 die Nvidia Treiber ???
Bin ein Noob  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dragon's might

Mandrake ist wirklich gut!
(lohnt sich allemal)  :Big Grin: 
@feuerwand
was fehlt dir denn?

----------


## feuerwand

*>was fehlt dir denn?*

an software?

----------


## Double HeliX

also ich würde sagen.....es lohnt sich......
installiert sich (fast) von selbst, ist ganz einfach einzurichten und macht von anfang an spaß
das einzige das mir bisher bei md8.2 besser gefallen hat, war "rpmdrake", das mit dem aufteilen von installieren und deinstallieren finde ich nicht so gut.........

@nikkita
quellen saugen, entpacken, x-abdrehen, installieren, einrichten.............zocken *fg*

schau in die readme, da steht es detailgenau drinnen, gibt es sogar auf deutsch
bei problemen meldest dich halt

mfg double helix

----------


## Chief007

x abdrehen muss net sein  :Wink: 
rpms installieren in der xf86config-4 rumpfuschen und dann den x-server neu starten dann passts  :Wink: 
(so habs ich halt gemacht,das bedeutet net das mans so machen sollte  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## ZuXeZ

joa mandrake is echt geil! hab zwar nur die 8.2 download edition, aber is trotzdem echt hammer  :Smilie:  vorher hatte ich suse 7.3 und kurz 8.0...aber nun will ich nix anders mehr als mandrake  :Smilie:  mir kommt es auch schneller vor als die suse-distribution (also nich vom gamen her, ehern so an sich im ganzen)

mandrake rockz  :Smilie: 

ok cya

----------

